# Drink from Bottle



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

I have 5 week old twins, bucks. The oldest has been drink his milk from a bowl for 2 weeks but the other will not drink his from a bowl at all he still wants the bottle. What is the best time to switch them and how do I get the other one to switch from the bottle to a bowl?


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Feed the picky twin from a bottle and keep occasionally trying the bowl. Wean them from the bottle at about 4 months. If the picky twin won't eat from the bowl, just keep going on the bottle and wean them normally at around 8 to 10 months. Hope that helped


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What breed are these goats? I wean my Nigerians around 8 weeks old. Some just won't accept drinking from a bowl so keep bottle feeding him.


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> What breed are these goats? I wean my Nigerians around 8 weeks old. Some just won't accept drinking from a bowl so keep bottle feeding him.


They are Alpine goats, the first born likes drinking from a bowl he wanted to so I did it but the second born he still likes the bottle and has no interest in the bowl. He will stick his nose in it and sneeze then look to me for a bottle. I don't mine feeding him from the bottle just was not sure why he would not drink out of the bowl. When is it ok to let them have a little water? Since it is getting very warm out I hate to see them go with out anything to drink till it is time for their feeding time. They both like to go out and eat weeds from the field and I give them a little bit of hay during the day. So just not sure when I can give them water. Thanks for your help!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Isn't feeding from a bowl not recommended in young kids? I've heard there is a certain flap that opens when they are drinking down and the milk gets into the rumen where it doesn't need to be? and that's why they feed with their heads up? Correct me if I'm wrong but I didn't think that was something that was good for goat kids......especially ones that young.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Still, I've heard that about calves too, but we had one calf that we never could get to take a bottle. He would only drink from a bucket. We never had any problems with him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

per goat-link.com


> the "natural" way a baby eats is head tilted up. Baby Goats have what is called the rumino-reticular groove that is in the esophagus. This valve closes off the rumen and allows the milk to flow directly into the abomasum. The baby goat's 4 chambered stomach is not yet functional - he is basically a mono-gastric animal at a young age.


Many kids do ok in a bowel...but it is risky. Unless there is a reason worth the risk..I would contitue to bottle feed.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh.......I've never heard of that in cows! I was just wondering if I was thinking right or if I was out in left field!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its the same with cows...risky...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would go ahead and put water out for them now. I have 2 week old kids that are drinking a little water. I know with the larger breeds it is recommended to go 12 weeks with bottle feeding. As long as they are eating hay and grain and drinking water, you would probably be ok with 8 week weaning.


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok so it is bad to use a bowl this early and he has been drinking from a bowl for 2 week and I do not see a change in him so if there is something wrong is it something you see when they become adults or will I notice an abnormality now? I can switch him back yet he is eating hay and has a little bit of grain twice and has drink a small amount of water that he found after a rain yet he his happy and health so not sure if it is worth switching him back. I love my babies don't get me wrong but he seems to be thriving. I appreciate the comments.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I hope I explain this right lol...Baby goats are basically already mono gastric..they have all four chambers but only use one, the abomasum ( milk belly)...as they get older and begin nibbling on hay and grain the abomasum gets smaller as the Rumen gets larger...the problem with drinking milk from a bowl is the rumino reticular ( trap door) does not close and milk can get into the rumen where it can not be digested...the milk sits there and becomes toxic..
I know it sounds scary and not every bowl fed baby has issues..knowing the signs is important: off feed, back hunched..not wanting milk, grinding teeth and at some point low body temp...if you see any of these signs..C D Antitoxin is needed, and will be neeed ASAP so have some on hand (its good to have on hand no matter what) ..

so in the end rather you continue to bowl feed or choose to go bac to bottle feeding is very much up to you...if you choose to bowl feed, be watchful of the signs and prepared..


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

kafairch said:


> Ok so it is bad to use a bowl this early and he has been drinking from a bowl for 2 week and I do not see a change in him so if there is something wrong is it something you see when they become adults or will I notice an abnormality now? I can switch him back yet he is eating hay and has a little bit of grain twice and has drink a small amount of water that he found after a rain yet he his happy and health so not sure if it is worth switching him back. I love my babies don't get me wrong but he seems to be thriving. I appreciate the comments.


When we still milked cows we could NEVER get Brown Swiss calves to drink from a pail- I really do think it was something breed related (and it drove me up the wall!).

That aside the rumen starts developing and becoming functional pretty darn quick- pretty much once they start eating solids they're starting to develop their gut flora. That flap becomes obsolete pretty quickly as well- We've had kids that will be nibbling on grain and hay their 2nd day, however I think that's curiosity and a natural inclination to mimic Mom more than a desire to actually eat.

Most of our kids start to actively eat hay/grain when they hit that two old mark (they're not eating a ton though) and we'll see them start to work cuds shortly after that. I wouldn't worry about trying to get switching the one back to the bottle. Your kids are old enough that you should be offering good quality hay and water free choice and a small amount of grain as well (if it's just the two kids I'd try setting out a cup or so free choice at first, and then upping as needed. It's too expensive to just set out a pan full!)


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

They are now 6 weeks old so I have dropped one of the three bottles a day. In the evening I offer them small amount of grain, hay, and a little bit of water. This seems to be working just fine. Thanks again for all your input on the matter.


----------

